# Retail tags for T's ?



## taurusndixie (Aug 6, 2006)

Could anyone tell me how to put a retail sales tag on a T shirt without a loop in the shirts tag for placing a string tag ? There is no place to loop the string tag on these Hanes shirts. Looked at the fastening guns that put the plastic thin things through the shirt, this makes no sense, where does one hang a tag on those ?

Or these stupid questions I am missing something here ?

Thanks,

Don


----------



## csquared (Sep 8, 2006)

the fastening guns are not for putting through the shirt but for putting tags throught the fabric of the tag.


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

I think most people use what's called a "tagging gun" to put a retail/hang tag on a t-shirt.

I'm not sure where people normally put them though. I just pulled one off a t-shirt today, but I can't remember where it was stuck to the t-shirt at.

Here's a thread about where to get a tagging gun:
http://www.t-shirtforums.com/showthread.php?t=4494&highlight=tagging


----------



## taurusndixie (Aug 6, 2006)

Thanks for the quick answers guys.
I have 1,000 string tags only to discover when the shirts came in there is no place to use them.
The shirts are at my store, the doors locked cause I can't open til I find a way to put prices on these shirts.
Wonder if Walmart has a device in crafts that will put a round small hole in the tag for placing a string through ?

Off to Walmart I go.

Thanks,

Don


----------



## Jasonda (Aug 16, 2006)

Rodney said:


> I'm not sure where people normally put them though. I just pulled one off a t-shirt today, but I can't remember where it was stuck to the t-shirt at.


1. Through the neck tag
2. If there is no tag then through the back of the neck area near the collar binding.
3. Left sleeve cuff on the inside seam
4. Left sleeve, inside seam where the sleeve joins the body of the shirt (armpit)

I used to have to hunt for and scan barcodes for a living..


----------



## Jasonda (Aug 16, 2006)

taurusndixie said:


> Wonder if Walmart has a device in crafts that will put a round small hole in the tag for placing a string through ?


Here ya go:

http://www.t-shirtforums.com/showthread.php?t=7899


----------



## taurusndixie (Aug 6, 2006)

Thanks everyone, you ALL are the best.

Went to Walmart, no cloth hole punchers, lady suggested I attach the price tag with a safety pin, LOL simple but effective. In my opinon this would look cheap, but hey if someone wants the shirt, how the price is attached might not be a big deal.

I may need to re-think punching holes into the maufacturing tags sewed into the shirts. The information on these tags may not need to be altered by a hole.

There are only two good ways, one and the best is with a " tag Barb " using a gun.
I can remove the string from my existing tags and use them with the barb tags.
Now, off to Office Depot tomorrow for a gun and barbs for around 50 plus dollars.


Thanks,

Don


----------



## DFras (Aug 9, 2005)

It's a shame, you don't have a week to ten days. You can get a gun and barbs for less than 10 bucks on Ebay! (including shipping)


----------



## Jasonda (Aug 16, 2006)

taurusndixie said:


> I may need to re-think punching holes into the maufacturing tags sewed into the shirts. The information on these tags may not need to be altered by a hole.


Why do you need to punch a hole in the care tag? The gun will put the barb right through the fabric. You only need to punch holes in the paper hang tags.


----------



## RisingBlue7 (Oct 8, 2006)

[email protected] suggested I attach the price tag with a safety pin...oh those Walmart employees...gotta luv em' LOL!


----------



## Solmu (Aug 15, 2005)

Depending on the look and feel of your brand I don't think a safetypin is such a bad idea (attaching the string to the pin, not the label directly with the pin). I know of some major brands that do that (with very small gold coloured safety pins). It's a good short term solution until you can get a cheap tagging gun anyway.


----------



## RisingBlue7 (Oct 8, 2006)

No, I know that...I've seen some high end garments that had the little gold safety pin on the tip of the string and the hangtag pinned to the garmet label. It did look nice. 

What I meant to say is that the tone of his post seemed as though the lady suggested the tag should be pinned somewhere on the garment other than the garment label itself..Its like she said, "Ah Hell just stick a safety pin on it and ya aight" LOL! 




Solmu said:


> Depending on the look and feel of your brand I don't think a safetypin is such a bad idea (attaching the string to the pin, not the label directly with the pin). I know of some major brands that do that (with very small gold coloured safety pins). It's a good short term solution until you can get a cheap tagging gun anyway.


----------



## taurusndixie (Aug 6, 2006)

Thanks everyone for your ideas. Opening a store , I have too many things to take care of right now. I don't know what I was thinking ordering 1,000 string tags. I think I can take the tags off the string and use them with the plastic barbs. These will be attached to the sewn in manufacturers tag in the shirt collar. Maybe there will be less shirt handling if the tag hangs off the sleeve ??
Also will be a paper tag attached with washing instructions along with a small note saying I am not responsible for any damage resulting from the use of this product.

Thanks,

Don


----------



## Jasonda (Aug 16, 2006)

taurusndixie said:


> Thanks everyone for your ideas. Opening a store , I have too many things to take care of right now. I don't know what I was thinking ordering 1,000 string tags. I think I can take the tags off the string and use them with the plastic barbs. These will be attached to the sewn in manufacturers tag in the shirt collar. Maybe there will be less shirt handling if the tag hangs off the sleeve ??


If you already ordered the string tags, just use those. Get some of those tiny gold safety pins.

Attaching the hang tag to the label is more common for tees. Sleeve attachment is more common for long-sleeved shirts.


----------

